# Aussie Rob



## zeezee1962 (18 October 2006)

Anyone use Aussie Rob's products?
If so, are they any good?


----------



## Francesco (16 December 2006)

I would like to know too.  At the Reef forum, the name Aussie Rob wasn't respected.  It is considered a black box with an oscillator that could be cheaply and easily replicated.  I would like to hear from first hand experience and trading record. 

F


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2006)

zeezee1962 said:
			
		

> Anyone use Aussie Rob's products?
> If so, are they any good?




3k for an oscillator?

Pass.

(I'm feeling too Zen at the moment to say what I really think)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 December 2006)

Actually 3k for an oscillator must mean it is the best oscillator.


----------



## maximillian (8 May 2012)

Actually, I compared many of their charts and can say for certain it's just the Heiken-Ashi averages with the price bars removed.   They insist it's not based on averages yet all the lines on the charts matched up!   My guess is they wouldn't sell too many packages at $10,000 a pop if everyone knew it was so simple


----------



## wayneL (8 May 2012)

Excellent sleuthing max. Well done.


----------

